# Beagles



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

I am looking for a beagle pup. I am looking for a pup that possibly no one else will want, like a runt female. The only hang-ups I have is that it has to be a female and a pup around the 8 week mark is fine, please let me know if anyone has any up coming or on the ground litters. And if possible something without the run, again a pup no one else will want, the less run the better and has to be a female pup. Please let me know.

Ron
[email protected]


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

tried the dog pound?


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

How do you tell at 8 weeks of age how much run a pup has in it? And why do you want a dog that no one else does? Trying to get a free pup?


----------



## Fish Eye (Mar 30, 2007)

All we care about on this thread is the run, nose, and mouth-of course, some like me, care about the bench standard as well. If you're looking for a small pet dog, there are many better choices than a beagle in my opinion. Search "pocket beagle"s on the net. However, those dogs are pricey foo foo dogs and it sounds like you want a bargain. 

If you get a pet beagle be ready to give it a large fenced yard and/or long walks every day. That goes for any sporting breed. Want a nice small house hound? Try a mini dachshund. Those little guys will dig up chipmunks and moles-the hunt is is them.


----------



## Ronnem (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey guys, I have had beagles for 35 years, I will be house breaking the dog, that is why I want the around 8 week old pup, second the dog is for my mother, who just lost *her* beagle last year at 14 years old, and she has had beagles for longer than most of us have been alive. The dog will be hunted all fall on birds and straight through the winter on rabbits, so I want something with a nose. If you don't know if your bloodlines are big runners or not, well then I don't know what to tell you. No need to comment if you are not trying to help and only trying to cause a debate. I was trying to help keep a pup out of the pound, not get some head case out of the pound. I never said I wanted a free pup.

*You know what screw it, someone delete this post, I can see the direction this is going.*


----------

